# Hechtfischen in Norwegen?



## Chris_360 (8. September 2008)

Hey..

würde gerne mal im Sommer nach Norwegen zum Hechtfischen fahren, hab nur leider noch keine Erfahrung bzw. Informationen darüber.

Hechte soll man da ja ganz gut fangen können...

habt ihr da ein paar Tipps oder Anregungen für einen Neuling?

gibts da dann auch kleinere gewässer die vom ufer aus gefischt werden können oder ist ein boot unabkömlich?


----------



## Debilofant (8. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

Nabend Chris,

ich habe Dein Thema "Hechtfischen in Norwegen" mal in unseren norwegischen Süßwasser-Forenpool geschubst... 

Mal schauen, ob hier ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungen (womöglich sogar aus erster Hand) eintrudeln werden.

Im Übrigen, noch ein herzliches Willkommen im AB |welcome: und viel Spaß hier!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Chris_360 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

ja vielen dank und schön so nett aufgenommen zu werden..

wenn es dann auch klappt mit Norwegen irgendwann werd ich natürlich auch Bilder posten^^

aber brauch erst noch paar Infos von euch

vielen dank


----------



## Angler-NRW (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

War vor ein paar Minuten auf der Seite von angelreisen.de. Die werben gerade für Hechttouren  zur Glomma in Norge.
Guck mal unter Angelinfos > Berichte. da scheint echt was zu gehen :m.


----------



## Andree Hörmann (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

Hallo Chris,

ich als eher gestandener Meeresangler habe auch erstmalig dieses Jahr das Hechtfischen in Norwegen probiert.....es war einfach nur geil.....und man konnte sehr gut vom Land wie auch vom Boot erfolgreich fischen. Wobei die guten Plätze eher mit dem Boot zu erreichen waren. Für Infos stehe ich gerne jederzeit zur Verfügung.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Chris_360 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

das hört sich doch schon mal richtig vielversprechend an..

und was für einen Zeitraum würdet ihr empfehlen? 
würde die sommermonate bevorzugen damit auch das Wetter etwas mitspielt und die Hechte vllt etwas weiter oben stehn *g*


----------



## Maok (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

Das in der Glomma, übrigens dem längsten Fluss Norwegens, ne Menge Hechte (auch echt große) rumschwimmen, kann ich bestätigen.

Ich selbst war 3 mal auf der Höhe von Koppang. Eigentlich hab ich da den Äschen mit der Fliegenrute nachgestellt, hab aber auch immer ma wieder die Hechte dort geärgert. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Andree Hörmann (15. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

würde letzte Maiwoche oder Anfang Juni empfehlen...dann sind die in der Regel mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig und richtig gallig.........


----------



## Angler-NRW (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hechtfischen in Norwegen?*

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Warum in die ferne schweifen, wenn das gute liegt so nah. Ich sage nur Bodden :m.


----------

